# sky channel problems



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi I have lost my sky channels that begin with SKY and a few other channels. They worked fine before I went on holiday in July and the box works fine because I tried it in the UK but now they are gone, although there is still a signal I just get a blank screen or message with channel having a technical problem. Can anyone help or has experienced the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

rehamah said:


> Hi I have lost my sky channels that begin with SKY and a few other channels. They worked fine before I went on holiday in July and the box works fine because I tried it in the UK but now they are gone, although there is still a signal I just get a blank screen or message with channel having a technical problem. Can anyone help or has experienced the same thing. Thanks.


Are you using a Sky Digibox? The broadcaster has changed some frequencies recently following the launch of a new satellite. However, a Digibox should automatically retune to these. If on a Digibox, it sounds like you have gone into 'Services' and checked Signal Quality. If this shows the box is Locked On and shows more than 50% quality, then I would suggest a reboot. Look online and follow instructions how to do this.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply. I have a Thomson Sky+ box would that apply to it also?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

rehamah said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I have a Thomson Sky+ box would that apply to it also?


Yes, this is a Sky Digibox. Check in Services, System Set Up, Signal test and if 'Locked On' says OK, then the signal from the dish should be working. In this case do a reboot as previously suggested.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Why are you bothering with a Sky anything? This is the 21st century, you can watch any program online for free.

Guessing that it is UK tv programs that you want to watch, read here:

https://www.google.ca/#q=uk+online+tv+free


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

OldPro said:


> Why are you bothering with a Sky anything? This is the 21st century, you can watch any program online for free.
> 
> Guessing that it is UK tv programs that you want to watch, read here:
> 
> https://www.google.ca/#q=uk+online+tv+free


Quite true. Most people will have heard of FilmOn, but other TV sites are only available within the Uk. To access these from abroad would require a VPN, such as Hola, to hide your server location. And of course a decent Broadband speed, something not always available.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes some sites are country or area specific JR. What is available for Greece, I don't know but I'm sure there are sites that will cover Greece. What it takes is a bit of research to find something that suits the individual.

The point is that there is a better answer than Sky. Time to start thinking outside that little UK island box.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi thank you for your reply. The sky is not just for me but for the kids as they watch the movies and children's channels so the can't watch online, also how we can't watch on the tv via the Internet because our tv can't take wifi. Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

rehamah said:


> Hi thank you for your reply. The sky is not just for me but for the kids as they watch the movies and children's channels so the can't watch online, also how we can't watch on the tv via the Internet because our tv can't take wifi. Thanks.



There are many ways to connect a computer to the TV. 
HDMI, VGA, Composite or wireless. See here.... 
Connect a laptop or PC to TV | HDMI, VGA, Wireless - How-To - PC Advisor


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Rehamah, you need to do some research. You can get 10,000 channels online including any children's channel you want. Anything SKY provides, you can get online in other words.

To say your TV does not take wifi only indicates you are not aware of how to connect a computer to your TV as Jolly Roger indicates. Basically, you take a piece of wire with a connector on both ends and plug one end into the computer and the other end into the TV. Unless your TV is 20+ years old, there will be a way to connect it.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi oldpro I do k ow how to connect my computer to the tv what I meant is that I have a desktop computer and it is in another room. I looked at the link and it's for connecting a laptop to the tv. Thanks.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi Rehamah

If, like me, you do not have access to broadband sufficient to stream SKY (or any other) try upgrading to HD. When SKY recently (about March) changed their satellite I also lost channels. By upgrading to HD (I went the family bundle route) most of your missing channels will return, with the added bonus of channel 5 which I did not receive before.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi thank you for your reply. Did you mean you got a HD box or HD package or both. I was thinking of getting a HD box but I didn't see a point in paying extra for the package.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

I had a SKY+ HD box sent out that I purchased outright so I did not have to have a telephone line connected. I took out a normal package and had the card paired via a UK address. My subscription details remain a UK address.

At the time I did not take out the HD subscription mistakenly thinking that this required a better signal than I expected in Greece.

It was this subscription I upgraded to HD and got most of the channels back. Used SKY's on line chat help (once again no telephone to give it away) and it was all done in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry one more question, before the subscription you still didn't have the channels even with the HD box? Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The new satellite 2G came on line in June and channels transferred to 2G have been a strong signal. Many of the channels on satellites 2E and 2F have changed settings and this is why they are more difficult to receive now. Depends where you are located, but in Kefalonia we previously needed a 1.0 mt dish, whereas now we need 1.2 mts. Upgrading to HD if you pay a Sky subscription should solve the problem, or consider a larger dish.


----------



## rehamah (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Yep. I was like you one minute I had then I lost the channels when the satellites were changed. Adding HD to my subscription cured things. 

By the way I am 68K south of Thessaloniki.


----------

